# Who will lead the team in scoring when it's all said and done?



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Current averages (as of 12/8):

Nash - 21.3
Marion - 19.9
Barbosa - 18.7
Stoudemire - 16.0 (18.8 as starter)

Who will it be?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Pat Burke!


No? uh...



Raja Bell? He's hitting those 3's!

Haha, Nah..

Nash or Marion. Not to rule out Amare yet. He can have aseries of monster games later on, or right away and bump it up. It's unpredictable with us


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Marion or Nash....probably Nash.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

It looks like Nash now, but I would kill for that to be Amare!


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I don't care as long as Matrix, Nash, Amare, Barbosa, Bell, and Diaw keep average double figures.

Balanced scoring wins rings.

In the end it will either be Nash or Amare.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm going to go with Nash, though I have a gut feeling that Amare will be either ahead of him or pretty close. Just... the way Nash is playing this year, I wouldn't be surprised if he started floating on air and making people burst into flames with a mere gaze. Here's to him putting up 20+-10+ for the season!


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

Statistically, who was the last person to post 20 10 with 10 being assists? If Nash were to do it and lead the suns to a 60+ win season... Mr 3 time MVP?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

It's Nash for the WIN! However, when the going gets tough, the tough go to Amare! He will lead the team in points in the playoffs and be the bread and butter of the offense. As for the regular season? Nash is like a fine wine, just gets better with age and this is the best bottle ever made!


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

amare. i expect him to really pick it up around the all-star break, as he gets closer and closer to 100%. i also expect him to stop making stupid fouls (eventually, hopefully this season) and thus stay in games longer, giving him more scoring opportunities.

i would also like to see d'antoni let amare start creating for himself again because you know in the playoffs he's going to want to and the suns are going to need it.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

1) Nash 2) Amare 3) Marion

All 3 being pretty close together in points when it's all said and done.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

jasonskills said:


> Statistically, who was the last person to post 20 10 with 10 being assists? If Nash were to do it and lead the suns to a 60+ win season... Mr 3 time MVP?


Tim Hardaway, and I forget the year. Don't look too hard for him to win the MVP again this year. He doesn't have a chance, almost completely irregardless of what he does. If the Suns get a 76-6 record, they'll still have a hard time giving the MVP to him.

Sad as that may be.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Tim Hardaway, and I forget the year. Don't look too hard for him to win the MVP again this year. He doesn't have a chance, almost completely irregardless of what he does. If the Suns get a 76-6 record, they'll still have a hard time giving the MVP to him.
> 
> Sad as that may be.


76-6 with his current numbers, I think he'd get it, but it'd still be close. Lower then that, I think people are getting tired of the "why vote for nash" stuff. 

Also, Tim Hardaway did it consecutive years in the 92-93 and 93-94 seasons, or was 91-92, 92-92, don't remember

BUT

He wasn't shooting 50% from the field and 50% from 3 point range.... Although it's unlikely that Nash will end the season shooting 50 from three point range.

Also, Nash will have the most PPG I think, but either Marion or Stoudemire will likely have the highest point total.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Nash is Top 5 right now, and if the Cleveland LeBrons keep tanking and the Lakers keep winning without half of the Quickie Mart open(Kobe/Odom 24/7), it would have to go to him!


----------



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

1. Marion
2. Nash
3. Bell

I picked Marion over Nash, cuz Nash has those games where he's all assists and not scoring very much at all. But it's close since Nash has been shooting and driving alot more this season then last season


----------



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Pat Burke!
> 
> 
> No? uh...
> ...


Haha. Pat Burke. No question about it.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Damn, it's hard to say! I don't think it'll be Amare, although I would love for that to be the case. That's not because I don't think he can score with the best of them, but I just don't think he's going to be a consistent 36~38 minute per game player this year. I'm gonna have to say it goes: Nash, Marion, Stoudemire, Barbosa. It's gonna be close though!


----------

